# Kel-tec 30 .22mag???



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone have one of these? Kel-tec PMR 30 .22mag???
I was told that they are just about impossible to get when ordering.
They Shoot great, but 30 rounds,,, sometimes jam?



PMR-30 PISTOL w/4.3 " FLUTED BARREL
 Caliber: .22 WMR
 Lightweight, full size
 Features unique, Hybrid Blowback/Locked-Breech Operation System
 Allows use of wide variety of ammo as it seemlessly adjusts between the two operating styles (Note: Operation styles adjust due to cartridge pressure)
 30-Round Double stack Zytel magazine
 Crisp single action trigger w/Over-travel stop
 Slide locks back after last shot and manual slide lock is provided
 Ambidextrous manual thumb safety lever
 Slide/Barrel: 4140 Steel
 Frame: 7075 Aluminum
 Grip/Slide Cover/Trigger/Mag Release/Safety Levers: Glass Reinforced Nylon
 Includes: Fiber optic sights, Dual opposing extractors, Heel magazine release, Dovetailed aluminum front sight, Picatinny rail under barrel, Urethane recoil buffer, Captive coaxial recoil springs, and Fluted barrel
 Can be disassembled for cleaning by removal of single pin
 OAL: 7.9 "
 Ht.: 5.8 "
 Grip Width: 1.1 "
 Wt.: 13.6 oz.
 Muzzle Vel. (40 gr.): 1230 fps
 Trigger pull: 3.5-5 lbs.
 Made in USA
AVAILABLE FOR ONLINE PURCHASE!:


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I think it would make a great pack or kit gun. Small game and maybe medium in a pinch.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I have wanted one since I first heard about them a year or so ago? No luck finding one anywhere......


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

my friend has 1 great gun has about 500 round through it, never a jam yet, he paid 450 for it at a gun show, seen a few at the shows going for 500+ which i think is nuts


----------



## ffibyar (Apr 9, 2012)

I have been looking for some time trying to get one. There is a video of a guy shooting 90 rounds in 25 seconds. I have heard it is a dandy for that size. I know the pricing is crazy too. I have seen anywhere from mid 200'S TO 400+. And of course no one has them in stock.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

for such a small handgun, that is ALOT of ammunition.


----------

